

RIPE NCC explains YouTube hijack - pjf
http://www.ripe.net/news/study-youtube-hijacking.html

======
pjf
For those of you wanting to understand what BGP actually is, I recommend an
introduction to BGP by Geoff Huston [1]

[1] <http://cidr-report.org/ispcol/2006-05/bgp.html>

